# Practice casting plug?



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

Any recomendations on what to use to realisticly practice 8-n-bait on land? If I use sinkers then I just end up digging them out again, plus the whole lack of wind resistance. Thanks.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Use a baseball*

Drill a small hole thru the ball, use some string trimmer line, a big swivel and a large crimp.

Baseball is about 5 oz. to add some weight, add a 3 - 4 oz of lead to it.

Drill hole thru sinker, carve out bottom of ball to acommenate lead, use some gorrila glue to secure it all together.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Cut a small X in a tennis ball an put your weight inside the ball. Been using the same one for years.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i make mine similar to creeks. cut it open, put in a 6-8oz. bank sinker with attached snap swivel. hot glue the ball shut (don't get any glue on the swivel). works like a champ, just make sure yah leave the dog at home.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I will have to try the*

tennis ball way.

Just make sure you don't try to serve that ball.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Try the sinker and half a sassy shad.


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

Thanks, these are all good ideas!


----------

